# Bikini On The Beach - By Id (~BBW)



## The Id (Jun 18, 2008)

~BBW - The same girl, the same day, two different stories.

*Bikini On The Beach  
By Id​*
It was a picture perfect beach, which was probably why the beach was filled with people. The sun was beaming, and the day was positively sizzling; even the cool salty breeze off the ocean could only do so much to reduce the heat. All of this only made the dark blue water all the more inviting, its gentle waves almost like a beckoning hand to every beach goer. Many were in the water, some surfing further down the beach in the area reserved for surfers where the waves always curled fuller and better, but just as many were lying on towels, soaking up the rays, enjoying another glorious day of Californian paradise. It was the sort of beautiful picture youd put on a postcard, a real sight to behold.

All of it paled in comparison to the sight of Natalie Seymour.

She was quite a sight in her light blue bikini. It was a stylish swimsuit, for the bikini top tied off behind her neck and the bottom was tied on each side by a thin string. It went well with Natalies skin, which was fair. It was clear she hadnt been to the beach in a while. Still, she was no worse for her whiter skin, for she was far from being ghostly pale. The bikini positively paraded her assetsand they were many. However, one would usually expect to find a bikini like this on a girl of a much smaller size. Natalie was a very plump girl, so much so that most people would readily call her fat.

Her bikini top was consumed with the task of providing some modicum of support to her glorious breasts, which were the first thing to captivate anyones attention. Ones eyes were immediately drawn to their fullness, the pleasing roundness of Natalies twin melons, and then to the tantalizing cleavage between them. There were very few men who could not look at her voluptuous knockers without catching their breath, half from awe, half from desire.

From there ones eye would wander further downward, to the primary repository of what was undoubtedly winter weightthough perhaps not from the most recent winter. Clearly it had once been a flat stomach, the envy of many women, kept in shape by exercise and constant vigilance. Now it was a bellya gut, evena glorious roll of kneadable fat that ringed Natalie, a veritable spare tire, hanging in full view for all to see. Her belly flowed naturally and gracefully into soft, full hips that swayed as she moved. The strings of her bikini cut sharply into the sides of her hips, suggesting both how much extra padding Natalie carried in her broad, curving hips as well as the fact that the bikini might be a little undersized for her. The bikini bottom was stretched tight both in front and back, most tantalizingly in the rear where the dual cheeks of Natalies ass jiggled with every step. The slightest hint of each cheek stuck out from the bottom of her bikini, not enough to be lewd, but perhaps enough to suggest that Natalie might not be aware of how ill her bikini fit these days.

One could only then move to her thighs, which brushed against one another with each tentative step. On full display for the entire beach, they jiggled and bounced with a life of their own. Her calves even carried some extra weight, but only enough to be full and healthy. In giving Natalie a once over, ones gaze would then range back up her body to take in her arms. Unlike her legs, they did not carry too much weight, but the slightest extra jiggle could be seen with just the right movementbut perhaps it was just a trick of light.

Moving up even further, Natalies graceful neck focused ones attention on her beautiful face, for without that face she could not have been considered beautiful at all. Even with much of it hidden by a pair of absurdly large sunglasses, which style dictated to be in fashion, she was still stunning. Her straight blonde hair was pulled back into a ponytail that bobbed up and down as she moved, leaving her face unobstructed. The black sunglasses sat on a short nose, made cute by its soft end. It was a heart shaped face, one that suggested a cheery disposition. This was confirmed by a usually constant smile that showed two sets of pearly teeth, set between pretty lips of the sort that were meant to be kissed. Though they couldnt be seen, emerald eyes sparkled behind Natalies dark sunglasses.

The hot sand sifted under her sandaled feet as she waddled unsteadily, her heavy rump undulating, on this gorgeous, gleaming day. Over her left shoulder was a towel for sunbathing while the right carried Natalies large purse. From one hand hung a picnic basket, heavily laden with who knew what treats and goodies for the day.

One thing more must be told before we go any further: Natalie did not know she was fat.

This might be surprising to some people, considering she carried enough extra weight for it to be plainly obvious to just about anyone that, even in regular clothing, she was, to be polite, on the chunky side. But the weight had just piled on pound by pound, ever so gradually that now here she was, a bona fide butterball. Considering the fact that Natalie was not a very outgoing girl by naturethough she did have her close circle of friends that she went out withshe never would have worn her bikini if shed known how fat she was. Such a thing would have been unthinkable.

Still, Natalie did have a bit of an inkling that shed put on a few. What Natalie did not know was that she had put on a few several times over. What she thought was perhaps eight, maybe ten pounds max, was really more along the lines of forty. It was only when pressed by too-tight pants or a shirt that just wouldnt cover her belly anymore that Natalie would admit to herself that shed put on a few, never really caring to remind herself that this wasnt the first time that she had been forced to admit it. And so Natalie, despite wearing a dress size that clearly was no longer petite, still thought she had her figure from college (which shed only graduated from three years ago). It was this faith that caused her to buy that blue bikini in the first place for that first wonderfully warm day of summer when shed go to the beach, smell the salt air, and lay in the sun. That purchase had been five pounds ago, which explained the little strains on the bikini and the fact it covered a smidge less than it was supposed to.

The nagging knowledge that shed put on a bit of extra padding while shed been cooped up indoors wearing sweats during the winter pulled at the back of Natalies mind, chipping away oh-so subtly at her self-confidence. That was why her posture wasnt quite as straight as it should have been, why she felt self-conscious once or twice as she trod through the unsteady sand, looking for a spot amidst the myriad of sunbathers and beach goers. Of course the feeling would be for just a moment, barely registering in her conscious thoughts, but it was just enough to throw Natalie a little off kilter from time to time. Still, these moments were few and far between.

From their towels and umbrellas, the other bikini-clad women turned down their noses disapprovingly at Natalie, though never when she could see. If they were there with friends theyd whisper to one another, sometimes scandalously, other times harshly, despite the fact that Natalie was far from the biggest girl on the beach. It was mainly her choice in bathing suits that drew their criticism.

One would think she would have had better sense than to wear _that_.

She must be so embarrassed!

Id never be caught dead looking like that.

Looks like someone hasnt worked off their winter weight yet.

None of these comments reached Natalies ears, and for her sake it was best that they didnt. After all, Natalies blissful ignorance could only be stretched so far, and such comments would easily have shattered her entire façade of confidence altogether. But they didnt, and so Natalie trudged through the sand unsteadily, looking for a spot to throw down her towel and enjoy the first real day of summer this year.

Eventually, she found a suitable looking place to stake her claim. Nothing was really remarkable about it, other than its proximity to a lifeguard station. Natalie abashedly wondered if there might not be some gorgeous hunk of a guy inside the station who might see her and find her so attractive that he would come over and ask her out. The very thought caused Natalies cheeks to blush with crimson embarrassment. She didnt even know what shed do if that actually happened. Still, it was fun to dream that something like that could one day happen, even if it was just a fantasy.

As Natalie settled down onto her beach towel, she opened up her bag and rummaged around inside to find her bottle of sunscreen. Though she wanted to tan, she didnt want to have to deal with painful sunburns the next day. She quickly began lathering her whole body with sunscreen, rubbing it into her soft flesh. Unconsciously, Natalie caressed many of her curves in the process, only seeking to protect them from the rays of the sun rather than enjoy them. She awkwardly reached behind her to lather sunscreen on her back, knowing she was probably missing a couple spots.

That done, Natalie put the tube of sunscreen away and lay down on her back, eyes closed, and began to soak up the rays. The hot sun immediately began to bake her body. Some might have found it a smidge uncomfortable, but for Natalie, who felt like she hadnt truly seen the sun for months on end, it was like paradise. Natalie smiled to herself as she enjoyed the whole experience.

As Natalie lay there, passersby would occasionally glance her way and take in the more than chubby young woman lying on the beach, some giving odd stares, others just looking. It wasnt every day you saw someone that big in a bikini. One guy just shrugged and thought that it definitely had been a chilly winter if even the fatties wanted to get out and enjoy the sun. A few men passed by with lusty glances, salivating over her plump body baking in the sun like a suckling pig. They only looked longingly, for none of them wanted to disturb the resting beauty.

After lounging about in the glorious sunshine for an hour, perhaps more, Natalie rolled over, her round booty jutting up into the air behind her for all to see within the confines of the tight bikini bottom. She fished into her large purse and took out a dime paperback novel, obviously designed to pass the time without challenging its readers intellect too much. It was a generic, murder mystery with a sufficiently twisted killer to be captivating, but Natalie found such stories a pleasing distraction for just such an occasion. This novel was no exception, for soon enough she was immersed in the clues and details of the murder. After only two pages, Natalie was sucked in, and nothing could distract her.

Except for one thing.

Natalies belly growled, and the beginning of hunger pangs brought Natalies mind from the adventures of the daring detective of the San Francisco Police Department (so many good murder mysteries took place in San Francisco it seemed) to more immediate concerns. Even though shed been doing nothing all day (Natalie had lazed about in bed before deciding to go to the beach) and had eaten a decent breakfast (waffles with maple syrup seemed an appropriate way to start the day for no reason at all), Natalie was quite hungry.

She sat up and as she did so her belly formed into a couple different rolls that sagged forward a bit into her lap. Natalie pulled her picnic basket closer and pulled out the cool tuna sandwich shed made for herself. Shed put a couple of cold packs into the basket, which had some good insulation to it, and that had kept the contents of the basket cold despite the hot day. A still-cold can of Coke was the perfect accompaniment for the sandwich, especially once Natalie opened up the bag of potato chips that shed also brought along. As Natalie munched on her sandwich, she thought that there was nothing better than a good tuna sandwich and some decent chips. Seeing as she had both right now, life was pretty darn good.

Upon finishing the sandwich and devouring half the chips, Natalie looked inside her basket to see what else shed grabbed this morning. She pulled out a bunch of cold green grapes and started plucking each one off the stem, popping them into her mouth one by one, crunching the cool fruit between her teeth. Grapes could only truly be enjoyed if they were cold, but not frozen. The thought suddenly occurred to Natalie that chocolate covered grapes could be a particularly delicious treat if cooled properly in the fridge. She made a mental note to remember to try that on a rainy (or perhaps hungry) day.

Though the other treats in her basket were more than tempting, Natalie closed the lid and stood up. She began weaving her way through the maze of towels towards the water and the gently crashing waves on the beach. The water looked cool and inviting, the perfect thing for a warm day like this. The moment a gentle flow of water ran over her feet, Natalie smiled with pleasure as she headed out into deeper water. Soon she was trudging through the salt water up to her large, jiggling thighs. The first wave that hit her in the hips was a shock of cold that caused Natalie to yelp. Soon enough she acclimated to the water and was soon submerged up to her belly.

Natalie dipped deeper into the water to cool off her torso. When she came up, rivulets of refreshing water streamed off her breasts and belly. The residue of the cold water on Natalies skin felt so wonderful that Natalie dunked herself up to her shoulders again just to cool off again. When she came up again, Natalie sighed with pleasure.

She surveyed the ocean from behind her dark sunglasses, noting other people who were enjoying the water themselves, often in pairs or groups, which caused Natalie to experience a slight pang, reminding her that she was here alone. Kids were playing in the shallow water, and further up the beach a few were building primitive sandcastles. Turning, Natalie looked further down the beach to the section where the surfers could do their stuff without endangering any swimmers. The waves were much better down there, and today there were plenty out with the short and longboards. In fact, the waves today looked pretty good, and it seemed like everyone was catching a decent one. The wetsuit-clad men (and women for that matter) were too far off for Natalie to be able to tell if any of them were cute, but she knew that there were probably a good number of hunks out there today.

After lounging about in the water, Natalie waded back to shore. Newcomers to the beach (and even some whod been there earlier, but couldnt help but look again) picked out the voluptuous young woman as she strode back from the ocean, looking a bit like a flabby Honey Ryder emerging from the sea in _Dr. No_. For the more refined beach goer, she looked like a voluptuous Venus being born from the waves. Natalie wasnt totally oblivious to the attention, noticing the lustful glances, rather than any of the disparaging ones. Shy Natalie just blushed and headed back to her towel, flattered to know that even with an extra ten pounds she was till trim enough to be an object of desire.

Natalie dried off a bit with her towel and spread it out again to let the sun dry the rest of her. She opened up her picnic basket again and took out a bag of chocolate chip cookies shed made the night before. Lying down on her belly again, Natalie grabbed a cookie and bit it in half. It was deliciousa perfect blend of gooey chocolate chips and soft dough. Natalie almost couldnt eat store bought cookies anymorewell, almost. It would have taken a lot of time and effort to bake enough cookies to satisfy the blonde girl, so Natalie had to settle for regular store cookies most of the time. But today was not one of those days and she reveled in the yummy cookies.

Unfortunately, but not surprisingly, they disappeared quickly, and Natalie still had a hankering for something to eat. Perhaps it was out of habit from lying around her apartment all the time, watching TV or a movie, mindlessly eating whatever snacks she could scrounge up from her pantry. Relaxing and eating just went hand in hand for Natalie, which was why she was so delighted to find that shed packed a box of Cheez-Its. A fistful of cheese crackers was immediately shoveled into her mouth as Natalie admired the gorgeous picture in front of her.

Natalie just zoned out, admiring the sunny view of the waves and the sand, how the horizon seemed to stretch forever in front of her, listening to the rhythmic crashing of the waves on the beach, the warm sun lulling her into a lazy, tired stupor.Natalie never even realized how many Cheez-Its she had eaten until her fingers felt around the bottom of the box and found it empty. Other women might have been concerned or shocked, perhaps in denial that theyd eaten an entire box of Cheez-Its. Natalie didnt give it a second thought.

In fact, Natalie had zoned out to such an extent that she didnt even notice the guy setting up his blanket next to hers until shed put the empty box back in her basket. He was pretty good looking, though not ripped like some of the other hunks on the beach. He had come alone, like she had, apparently just to relax and enjoy the day.

Natalie didnt want to stare at him, so she began looking through her basket to see if there was anything else left to satisfy the tiny bit of hunger that remained. Much to her dismay, it appeared that shed gone through all the food shed brought for the outing (though it should have been enough to satisfy one or two people with ease). She turned back and found her new neighbor had turned his head to look at her paperback novel, which shed left lying on one side of her towel with the cover facing up. Natalie didnt say anything, because she didnt know what to say. It didnt take long for the young man to notice that she was looking at him.

Oh, sorry, bad habit of mine. I cant see a book without being interested in what it is, he said.

Thats okay, I do the same thing too sometimes, Natalie replied.

Nice day, isnt it? he said.

Yeah. Im so glad that summers finally arrived.

Youre telling me. Felt like the sun hadnt been out for years, the man said.

Natalie just nodded, not having anything more to say. This brought the conversation to a standstill as the man lay down on his towel, also on his stomach facing the ocean. Natalie turned her head back towards the ocean since the conversation seemed to have run its course.

Thats a nice bikini, the man said.

Natalie looked back over at him and smiled. Thanks. I picked it out a month ago so Id be ready to go for that first day at the beach.

Its a great choice. I mean, you look so good in it, I think they should hire you to be a model, the man said, In fact, I think its more accurate to say that you make that bikini look good.

Natalie blushed so much her ears turned red. Wow. I wasnt expecting that big of a compliment.

Well not everyone recognizes good fashion when they see it, the man replied.

Obviously, Natalie said, Soyou going to introduce yourself, or are you going to be the mysterious stranger from the beach?

Nah, Im Paul, the man said, extending his hand.

Natalie, she replied as she shook Pauls hand.

Nice to meet you Natalie, Paul said, Out of curiosity, did you have lunch already? Before Natalie could reply, Paul continued, I ask because Ive got a bit too much of a sandwich here for me to finish on my own. Would you like any?

While Natalie had been planning on saying shed already eaten, now that Paul was offering what looked like a tasty deli sandwich, she said, Thatd be rather nice, thank you!

Paul handed over the sandwich and Natalie eagerly tore in. The pair chatted as they ate, though once Paul offered some of his potato chips to Natalie, it was clear that he was doing more of the talking and she more of the eating. They didnt talk about anything deep, just general subjects, each getting a feel for the other. In fact, an astute observer would have noticed that Paul seemed to be rather deliberately letting Natalie eat the lions share of the chips, and taking great pleasure in doing so.

Eventually Paul got up and said, Im going to take a quick dip. Care to join me?

Sure, Natalie replied. Though the afternoon was beginning to wane, it was still plenty warm out and just the thought of the cold water against her hot, sun-baked skin was inviting.

The pair headed down to the beach and made their way into the water. They went out a little deeper than Natalie had gone the first time. The waves were now lapping just below her melon-sized breasts when she was standing. However, Paul submerged himself up to the neck and allowed himself to float on the water. Natalie decided to follow suit and the two enjoyed letting the water support and carry them.

Man, its just wonderful to be able to enjoy this all summer long, Paul said, Howd we get so lucky?

I know, Natalie agreed, making a mental note that shed definitely try to get down to the beach more often. It was a resolution shed made in years past but never followed through on.

Suddenly, a decent wave lifted the pair of swimmers. Natalie, the heavier of the two, didnt drift too much as a result of the wave, but Paul did and before either of them knew what happened they were fortuitously tangled together. All of a sudden Pauls hand was resting on Natalies hip and her legs were intertwined with his.

Oh! Natalie said in surprise, blushing with embarrassment as she processed their predicament.

Sorry, guess mother nature decided to play a bit of a joke on us, Paul said as he withdrew his handbut not after what could have been an extra second, You all right?

Yeah, no harm done, Natalie said, though she was still flushed.

Eventually they headed back to their towels, the sun now getting low in the sky. Many of the beach goers from the day were beginning to pack up and leave. Those who remained were putting on warmer clothing, some getting ready to build bonfires. The time of day was not lost on Natalie, nor was the temperature. Though it was still warm, she could sense that if she stayed too long, shed be a mite too chilly. After all, she hadnt brought anything to wear over her bikini.

Id better get going, Natalie said as she toweled off.

So soon? Paul said with a bit of disappointment.

Yeah, Id better get home since Im not dressed for a night out, Natalie replied.

From where Im standing, you look perfectly dressed, Paul replied.

Natalie thought he was complementing her on a svelte figure, not a zaftig one. Well, still, I must be going. It was very nice to meet you Paul.

Wait! Paul said, Have dinner with me tonight.

No, thanks, Natalie said bashfully, I dont have anything to wear

Thats okay. Ive got an extra shirt back at my car you can wear. I think Ive even got some sweats or something, Paul insisted.

Thats kind of you, but Ive been out all day and Im a bit tired, Natalie replied.

Then at least give me your number. So we can have dinner another time, Paul said, I couldnt stand to lose a new friend so quicklyif thats all right with you, that is.

Natalie hesitated and then smiled. Okay, sure. She wrote it down for Paul on a scrap of paper he tore off of a map and handed it back to him. Nice meeting you Paul.

Nice meeting you. Trust me, this isnt the end of our acquaintance, Paul said.

As the blubbery girl in the bikini waddled off from the beach and returned to her car, a little smile graced her face. She certainly hoped it wouldnt be.

***


----------



## The Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Now take that same picture perfect beach, blazing hot sun, burning sand, and cool blue water. Its the same gorgeous first day of summer and the mass exodus to enjoy it on the beach. Natalie Seymour is the same, complete with the same bouncing boobs, jiggling gut, blubbery butt, and thunder thighs. Shes wearing the same light blue bikini, straining ever so slightly to keep her bulk contained, her hips pouring ever so slightly over the strings of the bikini bottom. Natalie still waddles across the unsteady sand, looking as fat as ever. Her breathtaking round breasts are still the first thing that one looks at, straining her bikini top to its limits. Her spare tire still jiggles with each step, mimicked by her soft, thick thighs. Natalies rump still more than fills out all of her bikini, exceeding it ever so slightly as well. Her face was still her crowning glory, even if hidding behind the same absurdly large sunglasses.

In short, everything is still the same: the exact same tubby girl at the exact same beach on the exact same day. Nothing has changed.

Except for one thing. Natalie knew that she was fat.

The fact that she was wearing such a bikini with the knowledge that shed put on over forty pounds (the majority during this past winter when shed stayed in doors, snug as a bug in her comfy sweats) would have surprised many people. After all, she would have looked fat in everyday clothing, let alone something as revealing as a bikini.

Indeed, the day that Natalie had stepped on the scale and found shed put on ten pounds was a shocker for her. She didnt even know how it had happened, though when she thought about it she had to admit that she _had_ been snacking a bit too much. Regardless, the situation was unconscionable and at that very moment Natalie decided she needed to go on a strict diet until she took the weight off.

Less than 48 hours later Natalie found that granola, grilled chicken, and salad with vinaigrette dressing were all fine and dandy, but not all on their own. In fact, life without chocolate chip cookies wasnt any fun at all. Not to mention no ice cream. After less than ten minutes of deliberation, Natalie decided to screw her diet. Life without cookies and ice cream wasnt worth living, she figured as she sat down on her couch with the carton of strawberry ice cream shed hidden in the back of her freezer two days ago. Besides, life with a few extra pounds wouldnt be so bad.

Natalie watched the numbers on the scale march ever upwards as she watched her flat little tummy become a jiggling big tummy and her smooth hips become curvaceous. Her thighs seemed to chunk up before her very eyes and her breasts became larger, requiring new and larger bras. Natalie didnt complain at all, for she still adamantly believed that a life counting calories wasnt much of a life at all. Not having to worry about that made life infinitely more enjoyable, and being fat wasnt all that bad. In fact, after a bit of experimentation with various fashions, she soon had a wardrobe that complimented her figure nicely and even earned her compliments from friends and coworkers, many of whom thought that Natalie was looking great these days.

Comfortable with her size, buying a bikini for summer was a no-brainer, and Natalie eagerly hurried from her respectable bungalow in the beachside community to the beach itself the first day of summer. Now that she was there, she began searching for just the right spot, weaving through the sea of sunbathing women in their own bikinis. Many turned their heads at Natalie as she passed by. She walked so confidently and comfortably that almost everyone couldnt help but privately comment to their neighbors.

Look at her! She really pulls that bikini off!

Who would have thought someone her size would look so good?

I give her so much credit for wearing that bikini. She really looks good in it.

Now thats what I call an hourglass figure! I wish I had her bust!

Natalie didnt hear any of these comments, but she didnt need to. She knew that she looked great, if not amazing.

The tubby girl wandered through the beach, looking for just the right spot, heading further and further down in search of it. She knew just what she was looking for, it was just a matter of finding it.

And then she did. The perfect spot. It was near enough to the surfing section of the beach that shed be able to watch the surfers as they rode the waves, but shed still be able to go out in the water without having to double back to the swimming section. It was just what Natalie wanted. After all, she did like surfer boys.

She spread her towel on the beach and settled in. Grabbing her bottle of sunscreen, Natalie began to lather herself with cool sun block. It was funny how sunscreen always seemed cool no matter how hot it was outside. As she worked the soft cream over her skin, Natalie revisited all of her sensual curves, including the big one around her belly. Natalie enjoyed rubbing the sunscreen into all of her body, including underneath her bikini top to make sure that she was fully protected. It reminded her just how gorgeous she was.

However, she couldnt quite reach around to properly get her back. Natalie looked around and found that one of the surfers on the beach about twenty feet away had been taking a bit more than a casual interest in her while shed been rubbing in her sunscreen. Natalie beckoned him with one finger and, after a moments hesitation, he left his board on the sand and came over.

Excuse me, Natalie said with a smile that was more than friendly, Would you mind doing my back? Id be most appreciative.

Well since youve already got me all the way over here, sure, he said as he took the bottle of sunscreen and squeezed some into his hand.

He proceeded to tenderly rub the soft, yielding flesh of Natalies back. Natalie closed her eyes and enjoyed the gentle massage. Mmmmmyou do this for a living or are you just naturally gifted? Natalie said with her lips curled into a smile of bliss.

Oh, just got a lot of practice with my girlfriend you know, the surfer replied as he worked down to Natalies lower back.

She must just adore you, Natalie said, completely unfazed by the revelation.

She does, the surfer said as he gave Natalies love handles a gentle squeeze as he applied sunscreen to them, That looks like thatll do it.

Natalie turned around. Thanks very much. Youd better run on to that girlfriend of yours, she said with a smile, On a beautiful day like this shell probably be looking for you to do her back too.

Good thing I practiced, then, the surfer said with a wink. He trotted off down the beach to grab his surfboard and leave.

Natalie watched him as he went. She licked her upper lip instinctively. It was too bad he already had a girlfriend, but that was the way of things. Thered be plenty of other cute boys on the beach today, she knew.

Now that she was properly protected against the sun, Natalie lay down on her back and sunbathed for a bit. This was why summer was so wonderful. It was made to be lazy and lie in the sun all day, not working or doing anything at all. It was just instinctual to relax and listen to the waves go in and out, in and out

Natalie drifted into a half sleep as she lay on the beach relaxing, her eyes closed behind her large sunglasses. She didnt see the men who passed by with lusty stares, half of whom wanted to jump on her then and there. She didnt see some of the women who passed by with cross looks on their face, as if it was inappropriate someone of her size should be showing herself with such little covering. It wouldnt have mattered if Natalie had seen any of this. As far as she was concerned, their opinions were totally secondary to the only one that mattered: hers.

There was one other thing that mattered, and that was her appetite. Natalie made it a standing policy to indulge it whenever it demanded food. After all, if she was hungry, wasnt it unnatural to _not_ eat? Regardless of whether or not that theory was correct, Natalie was an ardent practitioner of it, and she was hungry right now. Natalie sat up and looked into her picnic basket. She knew shed packed plenty of goodies, but opening up a picnic basket was like opening a Christmas present. There was so much joy and anticipation involved that the very act itself was almost as good as what was waiting inside.

That morning Natalie had just finished a very satisfying two-egg and toast breakfast when shed began packing her lunch for the day. Some people might have shied away from packing a large lunch after completing a decently filling breakfast, but Natalie Seymour was not one of them. Shed made herself a large deli sandwich with a few different kinds of meat and some good cheese. To accompany it shed brought along a few cans of soda and a large bag of potato chips. On top of that was a bag of pretzels, an assortment of candy that shed randomly grabbed from her cupboard, and, to top it all off, a whole bunch of brownies that shed made the night before. It had taken the utmost restraint to not eat them all last night, considering how good they smelled, but the weather forecast for the next day had been excellent and Natalie thought shed better save the brownies in the event it would be a good beach day.

Natalie tore through the whole assortment of food with so much gusto that she might as well have been eating at the best steakhouse in the city. Everything just tasted so good and Natalie was just so hungry that one thing led to another until it was all gone: the sandwich, the soda, the chips, the pretzels, the candy, andespeciallythe brownies. Natalie rubbed her stomach with a contended sigh when shed finished her lunch, which probably was large enough for two people. Everything had been so delicious too. It just wasnt a day at the beach without a good lunch.

Waiting half an hour to go in the water after eating is an old wives tale, and Natalie knew it. That was why as soon as shed cleaned up from her lunch she promptly stood up, her spare tire wobbling (as well as the rest of her body), and headed for the ocean. As Natalie bounded through the waves, she had the energy and enthusiasm of the rest of the bikini-clad women, all of who were quite a bit thinner than she was. But her weight didnt stop her at all. Natalie almost looked like she should be in some commercial as she splashed through the waves, and a decent amount of men watching would have gladly bought whatever that commercial was selling, regardless of what the product was.

It was an experience that Natalie enjoyed for itself and for no other reason. Perhaps there was something slightly liberating about running as best she could through the waves, nearly every part of her body bouncing and jiggling. If that was what it was, it didnt matter much to the fatty. Soon Natalie was wading through deeper water that came up to her stomach. She threw herself down in the water with a splash and allowed herself to float on her back. As she bobbed up and down with the waves, she watched the surfers further on down the coast catching waves, picking out the ones who were doing especially well. She had to admit she had a bit of a preference for longboarders, but she didnt discriminate against shortboard surferssome of whom were quite cute.

Natalie just floated and drifted pleasantly in the cold ocean, though she quickly warmed up to it. She was quite sure that this was paradise, and she counted herself lucky for being able to live in it. People came here for vacation, and she could come any time she wanted. Wasnt that the life?

After enough floating and gazing upon the surfers, Natalie made her way back to the shore and her towel. She dried herself off quickly, looking at the surfers beach down the way. When she was properly dry, Natalie gathered up her things and headed down to that end of the beach, sauntering along the sand, her belly bouncing with each step, not to mention the bubble butt behind her.

She passed by the various surfers, looking at each one from behind her sunglasses as they rested on the sand in their wetsuits or trudged up from the waves, some in pairs, others alone. Natalie had a little smile on her face as she surveyed each one in turn. A casual observer would have thought that she was looking for someoneand they would have been right.

It was just Natalies luck that she found her target just bringing his shortboard up and out from the ocean. Natalie watched as he put down his surfboard and unzipped his wetsuit, revealing a fine physique. The tubby girl walked over, her ass undulating behind her, to the surfer and said, Youve got some nice moves out there.

The surfer looked up and a smile crossed his face. You noticed?

Hard not to, Natalie replied with a smile.

Well thanks very much. Rick Burton, he said extending his hand.

Natalie Seymour, she replied as she grasped his hand firmly.

You surf? Rick asked.

Only here and there, but I dont know if my limited experience even qualifies, Natalie said, Certainly nothing impressive as you do.

Well, we all started somewhere, Rick said as he stepped out of his wetsuit, Id be happy to show you the ropes sometime. Its fun.

Oh, so youd show me a good time on your board there? Natalie said, putting her sunglasses on the top of her head, revealing her green eyes that sparkled with suggestion.

Yeah. Might even let you wax it too, Rick said, rising to the innuendo.

That sounds like a _real_ fun time, Natalie said.

It is, trust me, Rick said with a smile, Say, want to grab a burger? Im starved and theres a great little shack not too far down the beach. We can talk more there.

That sounds perfect, Natalie said without hesitation, hungry once again all of a sudden. She wasnt about to turn down a second lunch with a hunk of a guy like Rick.

Nick gathered his things, and the pair headed down the sand to Mikes Longboard Shack, which boasted, alliteratively, The Best Burgers on the BeachBelieve It! A tin awning stretched out from the small restaurant, covering the counter that Rick and Natalie sat down at. Service was prompt and soon each was presented with a greasy, but incredibly delicious, cheeseburger with a whole pile of fries on the side. Rick was pretty hungry from a decent days surfing, but Natalie was just as hungry, if not more so. The pair each had a couple of beers with their burgers for the perfect combination.

During their meal, they chatted back and forth, getting to know one another. Their conversation was dotted with several highly flirtatious remarks, such as when Natalie asked what else Rick did for fun aside from surfing. He replied, Blondes. But thats not to say Ive got anything against brunettes or redheads. Similarly, when Rick said that he was an architect, Natalie was quick to observe that she wouldnt be surprised if he integrated a lot of curves into his design since he clearly enjoyed them. Such was their banter, and both enjoyed it to the hilt.

After finishing their burgers, Natalie had a milkshake since one sounded good and slurped it down as she and Rick continued to talk. By the time they were finishing up, the afternoon was getting on, and the beach was just barely beginning to thin out, but people were indeed heading home for the day.

You knowI wonder if it isnt too soon for you to give me a lesson or two, Natalie said.

Not at all, Rick said, but wed have to get you a wetsuit first.

Oh, I was thinking this lesson might require less, not more clothing, Natalie said with a big grin.

Ricks eyebrows shot up a notch. Oh?

YeahI was maybe thinking of some diving.

Whereabouts would that be?

My place, Natalie said, Would you believe Ive got sea blue sheets?

Sounds like the perfect place to dive under, Rick said.

My cars not too far away. Shall we? Natalie said.

You bet, Rick replied.

The pair got up from the counter and headed towards the parking lot, Natalies hips swaying seductively, her breasts bouncing inside their top, and her belly and thighs jiggling. The air hadnt started to cool off yet as it had a tendency to do as evening approached, but Natalie wasnt surprised at all. 

She could already tell that it was going to be a very steamy summer night.


----------



## samster (Jun 18, 2008)

Really like this - Natalie is quite the naughty girl which I like. Nothing like a chubby chick who's confident and know's she's hot. Great stuff and I for one love it when the girls with the extra meat on them are described as Natalie is. Thanks very much and I would say the prospect of diving between the sheets with Natalie is a very nice picture to start Wednesday morning with.

Thanks

Samster


----------



## The Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it! It's a quick piece since I was in a summer mood. Yeah, I kinda like Confident Natalie more than I like Oblivious Natalie (those are randomly assigned descriptors), but there's still something hot about being fat and not knowing it!


----------



## TheOwl (Jun 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed this story; the two differing angles certainly made for a good compare and contrast. Your descriptions were great and I could see Natalie there on the beach so easily in my mind as I was reading. 

It such a shame so many voluptuous women seem to think they have to cover up when they go down to the beach and do not have the confidence of the Natalie in the second part to accept a bikini does not have to be the sole property of the slim.


----------



## The Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it, especially having the two angles! It was indeed done for the effect of putting the two experiences side-by-side. I also wholeheartedly agree that we need more full figured women on bikinis at the beach! It's just a shame that seems to be the province of the thinner gals. Some nice big girls would really spice things up!


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 18, 2008)

please continue this story


----------



## The Id (Jan 2, 2009)

Oops! Sorry I didn't see your post until now! As of right now I have no intention of continuing this story. It was just a quick little thing for me to flex my writing muscles a bit and write out an interesting scenario for a story. The same girl, but with different confidence, and then see what results. I'm glad you liked it enough for a sequel, but I'm sorry that I'll be disappointing you by not producing one.


----------

